# RMI Server läuft auf unterschiedlichen IP Addressen !



## knopper (28. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe mein RMI Server auf z.B 192.168.2.1 gestart :

Naming.rebind("//192.168.2.1/myserver", rmiserver = new RMIImpl());

die IP adresse hat sich dann inzwischen geändert, oder ich möchte der Server auf anderen IP laufen, wie kann der Client nun  "myserver" wieder finden ? 

Muss Client oder der Server neu starten ?

Gruss


----------



## foobar (1. Mrz 2005)

Lass den Server doch als 127.0.0.1 laufen, dann hört er immer auf die aktuelle IP des Rechners.


----------



## knopper (1. Mrz 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe ja so gemacht, aber es dauert irgendwie sehr lange bis der Client den Server findet


----------



## foobar (1. Mrz 2005)

Was heißt sehr lange?
An welcher Stelle hängt er denn?


----------

